# Santa in July



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hey Gang
Here is a Santa I carved in July from yellow cedar, he stands seven inches tall,painted in cacrylics, sealed with water based varnish, beard is painted chalky finish Amercania paint, no sealer used on the bead
Bruce


















g!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Great looking Santa Bruce, nice paint job. You should post these under NEW PROJECT and more people will see them and hopefully comment. Keep the carvings coming.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

He's really cute and Christmas is going to be here before we know it. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice carving. Why would you not seal the beard?


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice carving. In the off-season you could say he's Obewan Kinobe.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Great looking Santa Bruce, nice paint job. You should post these under NEW PROJECT and more people will see them and hopefully comment. Keep the carvings coming.
> 
> - Bob Collins


Thanks Bob, 
Someone else suggest i post on new projects, I will start doing
that in my next posting 
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> He s really cute and Christmas is going to be here before we know it. Nice work.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> ...


Thanks Charles
Yea Christmas in less then five months away,many more Santa's to carve
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Nice carving. Why would you not seal the beard?
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


 Thanks for the compliment,I didn't seal the beard because I use a chalky finish paint, makes the beard more like real hair
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Nice carving. In the off-season you could say he s Obewan Kinobe.
> 
> - Yonak


Thanks Yonak
I guess Santa will get called a whole bunch of names before he shows us the gifts in five months
Bruce


----------

